
Shipwreck found in Black Sea is 'world's oldest intact' - gadders
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-45951132
======
consp
See also [https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/oct/23/oldest-
intac...](https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/oct/23/oldest-intact-
shipwreck-thought-to-be-ancient-greek-discovered-at-bottom-of-black-sea)

And
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18279731](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18279731)

